# What is the UAE missing?



## andybarx (Jul 1, 2010)

What can you not get in the UAE that you can get in your own country?

*Food/Household Goods/Sportswear/Furniture/Bits and Bobs.*

Anything you can think of, post it on here and lets see if anyone knows if a) it is in the UAE already and we didn't know who sold it b) if there is a way of getting it here. lane:

As with everything if you want it, someone else will probably want it - and that is what will increase the chance of it coming into the UAE i.e. *DEMAND*

Post away and let's see what we can achieve!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Warburtons super toastie!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Marmite cheese
John Lewis
Famous Names liquer chocolates

To be honest there is so little that you cannot find these days. It's changed so much even in the five years I have been here. 

-


----------



## andybarx (Jul 1, 2010)

*Lulu*



Bigjimbo said:


> Warburtons super toastie!


Check out Lulu at al Barsha, they have some proper UK bread in the small end fridge opposite the bakery section. I cannot remember the make but they do have a 'toastie' version.

Also Waitrose (Marina Mall) will cut bread as thick as you like - nice for a hangover.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dulce de leche from Mexico


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Butteries


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Butteries


Perfer a big floury roll myself. The portaguese rolls in Spinneys are ample if you catch them fresh enough. No lorne sausage though


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

well if you look at the Dubai map and compare it to reality you can clearly see that it is missing

Palm Deira
Waterfront
Palm Jebel Ali
The World
Dubailand

at least these are the major ones, and the proposed under-water city with a ski resort.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

jander13 said:


> at least these are the major ones, and the proposed under-water city with a ski resort.


LOL, and that rotating building too.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

errrr no that building's there dude! It's just rotating at such a high speed you can't see it with the naked eye 

It's missing the Auckland weather, after months of the same stuff you kinda want to some rain, minus the flooding and idiot drivers!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> LOL, and that rotating building too.


And the one shaped like a giant donut that is supposed to be next to the Mina a Seyahi and the other one like a giant man in a dishdasha!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> And the one shaped like a giant donut that is supposed to be next to the Mina a Seyahi and the other one like a giant man in a dishdasha!


before i came to Dubai i thought all those things were already built then i kept looking around but couldn't find em. I came here from the US and almost everyone i talked to in US also thought they were already built and probably still do! 

so they don't even need to build them.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

substance. it doesn't have substance.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Butteries


Need to get Aitkens to open a few bakeries here.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Some basic manners would be good.....


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Chewy Oats and Honey Granola Bar
Proper Bengali/Bihari Biryani


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Famous Names liquer chocolates


I bought them a few years (probably Xmas 2005) back in A&E (or was it MMI).

So they've been here...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Less drunk expats.

Rudy's would be awfully nice.

And Jason's Deli...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

An up to date judicial system.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Less drunk expats.


If you don't frequent the busier bars and nightclubs, why is this a problem?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

cami said:


> substance. it doesn't have substance.



yeah i completely agree, they just built it out of nowhere so it is very artificial but it is a reflection how locals perceive rest of the world


----------

